# Skyrim: Ein Hauch von Nichts - Neue Modding-Bilder rücken aufreizende Spielcharaktere in den Vordergrund



## FrankMoers (17. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim: Ein Hauch von Nichts - Neue Modding-Bilder rücken aufreizende Spielcharaktere in den Vordergrund* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim: Ein Hauch von Nichts - Neue Modding-Bilder rücken aufreizende Spielcharaktere in den Vordergrund


----------



## bombastico (17. Juni 2012)

Als Frazetta-Liebhaber bin ich absolut für leicht bekleidete Damen und muskelbebackte Barbaren, aber Leute die solche Models in Skyrim packen haben einfach verdammt nochmal absolut keine Ahnung von Sword&Sorcery Fantasy.


----------



## golani79 (17. Juni 2012)

Abgesehen davon, dass die nicht wirklich in Skyrim reinpassen, hätte er sich ruhig die Zeit nehmen können, um den Shader der Haut anzupassen, so, dass die nicht ausschauen wie Barbiepuppen mit den ganzen Specs  ...


----------



## BuffaloBilI (17. Juni 2012)

Sehe ich ganz genauso, in Skyrim hat sowas nix verloren...sucht euch echte Frauen!


----------



## z3ro22 (17. Juni 2012)

zitat:

Sehe ich ganz genauso, in Skyrim hat sowas nix verloren...sucht euch echte Frauen!


das eine mod du  komm runter.das echt krank wieso man deswegen so austickt.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (17. Juni 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> zitat:
> 
> Sehe ich ganz genauso, in Skyrim hat sowas nix verloren...sucht euch echte Frauen!
> 
> ...


 Wer sagt denn, dass ich austicke? Wie kannst du das erkennen? 

Für mich wirkt das so, dass Leute, die solche Mods in ein Spiel wie Skyrim packen, es irgendwie nötig haben.

Komm du mal wieder runter.


----------



## SchoPinator (17. Juni 2012)

Also ich find das Aussehen der "Barbiepuppen" auch ein wenig übertrieben.
Völig unrealistische Proportionen und die sehen so aus als wären sie mit Speck eingerieben worden. Wenn man sowas macht dann bitte mit etwas Stil.


----------



## kamelle (17. Juni 2012)

So als Render ja ganz okay anzusehen, aber so will doch sicherlich niemand wirklich Skyrim spielen.
Jedenfalls könnte ich es mir so nicht vorstellen...


----------



## dennis-2810 (17. Juni 2012)

kamelle schrieb:


> So als Render ja ganz okay anzusehen, aber so will doch sicherlich niemand wirklich Skyrim spielen.
> Jedenfalls könnte ich es mir so nicht vorstellen...


 
Das tut auch kaum jemand. Es geht doch bloß darum zu zeigen was möglich ist. Ich finde es zum Beispiel nicht übertrieben und die Mehrheit wird mir da zustimmen. Wie sonst kann man sich erklären, dass diese Mods so viel Anklang finden.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (17. Juni 2012)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Das tut auch kaum jemand. Es geht doch bloß darum zu zeigen was möglich ist. Ich finde es zum Beispiel nicht übertrieben und die Mehrheit wird mir da zustimmen. Wie sonst kann man sich erklären, dass diese Mods so viel Anklang finden.


 Vielleicht wegen den Frauen?


----------



## Gast20180705 (17. Juni 2012)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Das tut auch kaum jemand. Es geht doch bloß darum zu zeigen was möglich ist. Ich finde es zum Beispiel nicht übertrieben und die Mehrheit wird mir da zustimmen. Wie sonst kann man sich erklären, dass diese Mods so viel Anklang finden.



Top Mod bei Nexus: Animated Prostitution...ich seh schon es geht der Mehrheit nur um die Grafik


----------



## Nutjob (17. Juni 2012)

Ui guck, wieder ein Modder der im echten Leben keine abkriegt.

Aber mal im Ernst, werte PCGames, langsam wirds peinlich, dass ihr immer solche lächerlichen Wichsvorlagen Mods hier reinstellt. Etwas mehr Stil, bitte.


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2012)

Nutjob schrieb:


> Ui guck, wieder ein Modder der im echten Leben keine abkriegt.


 
joa, ich glaube da ist eher wer auf das Talent eines anderen Neidisch


----------



## dennis-2810 (17. Juni 2012)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Top Mod bei Nexus: Animated Prostitution...ich seh schon es geht der Mehrheit nur um die Grafik


 
Ja. Und? Man lädt sie einmal, hat seinen "Spaß" dran und gut ist. Was ist daran so schlimm? Das Leben dreht sich doch immer nur um Sex. Wenn diese Mod jemandem dabei hilft seine sonst durch den Druck seines konservativen Umfeldes unterdrückten Triebe zu befriedigen ist das doch super.

Top Thema in der Disco: Frauen aufreißen...ich seh schon es geht der Mehrheit nur um die Musik


----------



## PixelMurder (18. Juni 2012)

Das Problem an Skyrim ist, dass es auf die Dauer ein sehr langweiliges und in Vanilla ein grafisches mittelprächtiges Spiel ist, das ein paar Äpfelchen und Bikinis vertragen kann. Habe mich dann auch ertappt dabei, dass ich Skyrim wie ein Puppenhaus spielte, da die Quests öde sind und mir alle Parteien am Allerwertesten vorbei gingen und das wr ja auch der Grund, wieso ich es heute nicht mehr zocke. 
Und ich habe Skyrim vom Release-Tag an gezockt und saubere Puppen-Haut war alleweil besser als dieser Low-Res-Schmutz, der scheinbar zum Markenzeichen von Bethesda gehört. Und die Vanilla-Texturen(und Animationen) wurden von blutigen Anfängern verbrochen, siehe "Blocky Faces".
Da nicht jeder selbst seine DDS-Files anpassen oder gar Meshes erstellen kann, nimmt man halt dankbar, was andere Modder anbieten, auch wenn einem das zu sauber und zu wenig Skyrim-Like vorkommt.
Animated Prostitution(das es ja auch für beide Fallouts gib) geht mir zuweit, finde es aber mit Jahrgang 69 sehr seltsam, wie konservativ heute einige Leute sind und fast zu geifern beginnen, wenn sie ein paar Zentimeter Haut zuviel in den Spielen anderer Leute entdecken. Und da Religion weitgehend abgeschafft ist, beweist man sein Sektierertum heute halt im Bereich Lore. Bin ja nicht mit meinem Pimmel in der Hand durch das Spiel gelaufen, sondern habe es als Deko gesehen, wie hübsche und leicht bekleidete Mädels in Bond-Streifen.


----------



## golani79 (18. Juni 2012)

PixelMurder schrieb:


> Und die Vanilla-Texturen(und Animationen) wurden von blutigen Anfängern verbrochen, [...].



Weiß zwar nicht was du beruflich machst, aber soll heißen, selbst wenn du nicht in dieser Sparte tätig bist, könntest du das genausogut?

Blutige Anfänger ... lol .. mady my day


----------



## Rabowke (18. Juni 2012)

... ich fordere physikalisch korrekt animierte und berechnete Brüste, bitte ab Körbchengröße DD und größer. 

Vielen dank!


----------



## PixelMurder (18. Juni 2012)

Du scheinst dir die N-Maps nicht angesehen zu haben und den neuen Begriff "Blocky Faces", der extra für Skyrim geprägt wurde, nicht zu kennen, dass du an meinem Urteil zweifelst  Nein, ich arbeite nicht in der Branche, aber ich kann DDS bearbeiten und das Spiel modden.
http://www.globalgameport.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13661&d=1328424115
http://www.globalgameport.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13244&d=1324801754
Und solche Texturen sind selbst für eine Konsole eine Frechheit, siehe auch die Artefakte im grünen Quadrat von den Bethesda-Jungs.


----------



## golani79 (18. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne den Begriff schon - nur würde ich mit "Blutige Anfänger" vorsichtig sein. Die Jungs und Mädels haben sicher mehr drauf. Nur weil es so aussieht, wie es aussieht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es sich um blutige Anfänger handelt


----------



## PixelMurder (18. Juni 2012)

Sind die dann vielleicht blind oder haben geringe Ansprüche?  Zeit-Faktor ist keine Entschldigung, denn es kostet dich im Fall der betreffenden Texturen nicht mehr Zeit, das richtig abszuspeichern und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Performance der Konsolen in den Keller fällt, wenn man eine Textur ohne Blöcke abspeichert.
Für mich passt es halt ins Bild, dass bei Bethesda immer zuerst nach sehr geringen Ansprüchen gearbeitet wird, um es nicht anders zu bezeichnen, man denke auch an den SkyBoost-Skandal, wo einer kurz am Feierabend ein paar traurige Fehler verbessert hat, die zig% Performance-Zuwachs gaben. Insgesamt wurden uns da beim Release wohl an die 100% Performance ganz einfach ins Klo runter gespült und auf meinem guten Quadcore war es ohne SkyBoost kaum spielbar. Das wurde ja auch erst von den Verantwortlichen gefixt, als sie (unter anderem) vom halben Netz zu Anfängern erklärt wurden. Und plötzlich ging es ohne SkyBoost.
Aber damit man mich nicht falsch versteht, mein QuadCore ist praktisch ein reiner Bethesda-Player, weil sie einige Dinge in ihren Spielen doch richtig machen..


----------



## Vordack (18. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich fordere physikalisch korrekt animierte und berechnete Brüste, bitte ab Körbchengröße DD und größer.
> 
> Vielen dank!


 
google mal nach diesen Japanischen-Sex-Spielen. Da könnte es vielleicht so was geben


----------



## Rabowke (18. Juni 2012)

Für was gibts bitte perverse und 'forever alone!' Modder? 

Wer, wenn nicht die, die im Leben keine echte Frau abbekommen, können mir meine perversen Gelüste erfüllen?


----------



## Nutjob (18. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> joa, ich glaube da ist eher wer auf das Talent eines anderen Neidisch


 
Mitnichten. Ich beschwere mich übers Thema, nicht über die Qualität. Wobei die Specularity Map bisschen zu üppig ausgefallen ist, die Damen sehen aus als hätten sie ein Vaselinebad genommen.


----------



## Vordack (18. Juni 2012)

Nutjob schrieb:


> die Damen sehen aus als hätten sie ein Vaselinebad genommen.



Das würde dann ja vieles erleichtern


----------



## dennis-2810 (18. Juni 2012)

Nutjob schrieb:


> Mitnichten. Ich beschwere mich übers Thema, nicht über die Qualität. Wobei die Specularity Map bisschen zu üppig ausgefallen ist, die Damen sehen aus als hätten sie ein Vaselinebad genommen.


 
Ja und genau das finden viele Männer geil. Ohne Geilheit dürften wir jetzt nicht darüber diskutieren, denn dann gäbe es uns garnicht.
Solange der Modder und die User Spaß dran haben und niemanden verletzen ist doch alles top.
Hoffentlich hören Eltern in Zukunft damit auf ihre Kinder auf diese altmodischen Tabus hin zu konditionieren.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wer, wenn nicht die, die im Leben keine echte Frau abbekommen, können mir meine perversen Gelüste erfüllen?



Die Else zum Beispiel. 

Aber diese öligen Frauen sind schon bizarr...flutschen die nicht weg? Und bleiben da nicht Blätter, Fussel und so ein Kram dran kleben?


----------



## Mathis26 (18. Juni 2012)

DDDD ich habe mich so schrott gelacht als ich den titel gelesen habe  DDD 
PCgames autoren 1 frage wie kann sowas hier bitte aufreizend sein ? DDD 
einfach ma pc aus machen und was richtiges P**en


----------



## Oximoron12345 (18. Juni 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die Else zum Beispiel.
> 
> Aber diese öligen Frauen sind schon bizarr...flutschen die nicht weg? Und bleiben da nicht Blätter, Fussel und so ein Kram dran kleben?


 
neeee....das ganze Öl ist dazu da, dass Schwerter, Zauber und Fussel einfach so abperlen


----------



## slyvonvoigt (18. Juni 2012)

geht doch mal in die kneipe jungs, es ist garnicht so schwer mit Menschen zu reden, weibliche inkl.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Juni 2012)

"Mimimimi der Modder hat n Schaden, bekommt ja gar keine Frau im Leben ab. Die Bilder sind soooo billig und ich bin ja ein prüder Moralapostel, der anständig ist. Die Weiber da sind ja fast splitternackt. Wie skandalös und pornös!!! Mimimi"

Das ist die allgemeine Grundaussage zusammengefasst. Immer dann, wenn derartige Bilder im Artikel vorkommen. Wieso? Leute, wir leben nicht mehr in einem von Christen beherrschten Europa. Ob die Bilder einem nun gefallen oder nicht, bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen (mir gefallen sie, zumindest ein paar), aber hört doch bitte mit eurem Gejaule auf. Heuchlerei vom feinsten. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ein Großteil der Flamer hier sich hin und wieder mal einen P*rno anguckt. Und diese Bilder hier sind ja wohl mal alles andere als pornografisch. Und eigentlich auch gar nicht wert, geflamed zu werden.


----------



## Nutjob (18. Juni 2012)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Ja und genau das finden viele Männer geil. Ohne Geilheit dürften wir jetzt nicht darüber diskutieren, denn dann gäbe es uns garnicht.



Aha. Na gut zu wissen, bevor ich das nächste Mal auf eine Party gehe werd ich eine Runde in der Fritteuse schwimmen.



> "Mimimimi der Modder hat n Schaden, bekommt ja gar keine Frau im Leben  ab. Die Bilder sind soooo billig und ich bin ja ein prüder Moralapostel,  der anständig ist. Die Weiber da sind ja fast splitternackt. Wie  skandalös und pornös!!! Mimimi"



Mir geht es weder um christliche Moralvorstellungen, noch um Prüderie, sondern um die Objektifizierung von Frauen. Wann hast du zum letzten Mal einen PC Games Artikel mit dem Titel "Die heißesten Hengste der Spielgeschichte" gesehen? So wie die Fans solcher Mods das Recht haben sich an einem speckig glänzenden Pixel-Hinterteil zu ergötzen haben andere ein Recht darauf ihren Mißmut zu äussern (sei es aus frauenrechtlichen Gründen oder schlicht weils nicht zu Skyrim passt).


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2012)

slyvonvoigt schrieb:


> geht doch mal in die kneipe jungs, es ist garnicht so schwer mit Menschen zu reden, weibliche inkl.


 
Die lassen sich aber nur schwer modden und an seine Bedürfnisse anpassen. Und Drachen jagen wollen sie auch nicht


----------



## BuffaloBilI (19. Juni 2012)

Nutjob hats auf den Punkt gebracht, mit irgendwelcher Verklemmtheit oder christlichen Vorstellungen hat das im entferntesten nichts zu tun. Meine Freundin würde bei sowas kotzen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Juni 2012)

Nutjob schrieb:


> Aha. Na gut zu wissen, bevor ich das nächste Mal auf eine Party gehe werd ich eine Runde in der Fritteuse schwimmen.
> 
> 
> 
> Mir geht es weder um christliche Moralvorstellungen, noch um Prüderie, sondern um die Objektifizierung von Frauen. Wann hast du zum letzten Mal einen PC Games Artikel mit dem Titel "Die heißesten Hengste der Spielgeschichte" gesehen? So wie die Fans solcher Mods das Recht haben sich an einem speckig glänzenden Pixel-Hinterteil zu ergötzen haben andere ein Recht darauf ihren Mißmut zu äussern (sei es aus frauenrechtlichen Gründen oder schlicht weils nicht zu Skyrim passt).


 
Natürlich hat man das Recht dazu, seinen Missmut zu äußern. Ich respektiere generelle die Meinung anderer. Und mein Post war bewusst überzogen gehalten, um die allgemeine Grundaussage dazu zu verdeutlichen. 
Und eins vornweg: Ich will mit den folgenden Worten niemanden persönlich angreifen oder so. Aber ich sehe einfach keinen Sinn darin, sich Bilder anzuschauen, die einem ohnehin nicht gefallen, und dann seinen Senf dazu zugeben...besonders schlecht gewordenen Senf, in dem es nur darum geht, den Modder runter zu putzen a'la "Der sollte sich mal ne richtige Frau suchen" etc. etc. DAS ist das Problem. Nicht die Missgunst an sich. Sondern die Kommentare als solche, die man in ausnahmslos jedem Artikel dieser Art findet. Unreif. Naiv. Prüde. Heuchlerisch. Beleidigend. Nichts anderes. Das hat nichts mehr mit Meinungsäußerung zu tun. Das ist nicht nur meine Meinung, das ist ein knallharter Fakt, den ich auch so stehen lassen werde. Egal, was man da sagt. 

Ach übrigens...so wie ich generell die Meinung eines jeden respektiere, so respektiere ich auch das weibliche Geschlecht. Allerdings schließt das nicht aus, dass ich mir gern ein wenig mehr nackte Haut ansehe. Ob das jetzt nun auf solchen Bildern wie im Artikel ist, die ich selbst als größtenteils eher ästhetisch ansprechend denn obszön, billig oder vulgär empfinde, oder im realen Leben, ist dabei doch irelevant. Ich spiel dabei ja nicht Fünf gegen Willy, nur weil ich einen Arsch im String sehe. 

Zum Thema "Objektifizierung von Frauen": Fotomodels, die ähnlich halbnackt posieren, werden dazu doch nicht gezwungen oder genötigt. Das ist ihr Job, den sie *freiwillig* tun. Sie sind sich vollkommen im Klaren darüber, was sie da machen. Und treffen ihre eigenen Entscheidungen darüber. Sie werden dafür bezahlt, machen es und gehen mit dem Wissen (und sicher keinem schlechten Gewissen) nach Hause, dass am nächsten Tag jeder Spinner sie im Bikini auf der nächsten Seite des Unterwäschekatalogs sehen kann. 
Und die Frauen auf den Bildern im Artikel entstammen eventuell realen Vorbildern (kann sein, kann nicht sein, aber ich weiß es natürlich nicht), sind aber nicht real und fallen daher auch schonmal aus dem Thema raus. Und das Thema könnte man übrigens auch auf die Männerwelt reflektieren. Gibt ja genug männliche Models, die in Schlüpfer auf riesen Leinwänden posieren, für irgendwelche Parfümwerbungen. Objektifizieren die sich damit auch? Wohl kaum. 

Ich finde es schlichtweg verklemmt und absurd. Meine Freundin findet die Bilder ebenfalls ansprechend. Und andere weibliche Personen aus meinem Freundeskreis auch. Sind wir daher alle Leute, die keine Frau/Mann im Leben abbekommen werden oder pervers sind (was den Befürwortern solcher Bilder und dem Modder ja ganz offenkundig unterstellt wird)? Nope. 

Aber nochmal im Kurzform: Es geht mir nicht um die Missgunst an sich. Sondern um die Kommentare als solche. Die Ausdrucksweise in diesen die unter aller Sau ist. Also bevor man lieber Gülle von sich gibt, lieber vorher nachdenken oder gleich die Finger still halten, sorry.  



Was die "Die heißesten Hengste der Spielgeschichte" angeht...davon  distanziere ich mich, sofern der Hengst kein Pferd ist und nicht in Form  von Gulasch auf meinem Teller liegt.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juni 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die Else zum Beispiel.


Else klingt alt und verschrumpelt ... do not want!



> Aber diese öligen Frauen sind schon bizarr...flutschen die nicht weg? Und bleiben da nicht Blätter, Fussel und so ein Kram dran kleben?


Mein Kind ... du musst noch viel lernen!


----------



## PixelMurder (19. Juni 2012)

Soviel ich weiss, kriegt man im Nexus auch alles, was dazu gehört, um Männer(oder sogar Zwitter) zum Objekt zu machen, wenn man drauf steht


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juni 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> [...]Ich finde es schlichtweg verklemmt und absurd. Meine Freundin findet die Bilder ebenfalls ansprechend. Und andere weibliche Personen aus meinem Freundeskreis auch. Sind wir daher alle Leute, die keine Frau/Mann im Leben abbekommen werden oder pervers sind (was den Befürwortern solcher Bilder und dem Modder ja ganz offenkundig unterstellt wird)? Nope.


Wobei es mMn ziemlich egal sein sollte, was andere Leute sagen ... wenn deine Freundin jetzt solche Mods schlecht findet, findest du sie dann auch schlecht? 

Jeder sollte für sich selbst entscheiden, was er sehen und spielen möchte. Übrigens, unter uns Pastorentöchter: in (MMO)RPGs und anderen Spielen wähle ich meistens einen weiblichen Charakter. Sieht einfach besser aus ... und da rollt meine Freundin übrigens immer mit den Augen.

Aber lieber schau ich auf einen weiblichen Hintern als auf einen männlichen ... ich alter Macho! 



> Aber nochmal im Kurzform: Es geht mir nicht um die Missgunst an sich. Sondern um die Kommentare als solche. Die Ausdrucksweise in diesen die unter aller Sau ist. Also bevor man lieber Gülle von sich gibt, lieber vorher nachdenken oder gleich die Finger still halten, sorry.


Genau das! 



> Was die "Die heißesten Hengste der Spielgeschichte" angeht...davon  distanziere ich mich, sofern der Hengst kein Pferd ist und nicht in Form  von Gulasch auf meinem Teller liegt.


Nyx will doch auch was zu schauen haben. Ich schick ihr immer Nacktfotos von mir, jeden Abend min. fünf Stück ... aber nie kommt eine Reaktion. 

NIE!


----------



## Gast20180705 (19. Juni 2012)

Für mich persönlich ist eher das Problem, das im Nexus solche Female Bodyreplacer, die dazu passenden "Rüstungen", Puppengesichter und die zugehörige "Industrie" einfach die Überhandgewinnen und bis jetzt nur sehr wenige gute Mods ihren Weg auf die Seite gefunden haben.

Persönlich verwende ich auch CBBE und andere, weil die Fraune in der Vanilla gerannt sind wie Arnie zu seinen besten Zeiten.

Edit. das soll nicht heißen das es das früher nie gab, aber es gab es nie in dem Maße wie derzeit in Skyrim, vlt. muss das erstmal noch der Hype weiter abflauen.


----------



## Buster2000 (19. Juni 2012)

Liebe Redaktion,

vielleicht fällt Ihnen ja irgendetwas merkwürdiges an Themen wie diesem  auf, was auf ein sexistisches Weltbild schließen lässt. (Kleiner Tipp:
Tropes vs. Women in Video Games by Anita Sarkeesian — Kickstarter)


----------



## Rabowke (19. Juni 2012)

Buster2000 schrieb:


> Liebe Redaktion,
> 
> vielleicht fällt Ihnen ja irgendetwas merkwürdiges an Themen wie diesem  auf, was auf ein sexistisches Weltbild schließen lässt. (Kleiner Tipp:
> Tropes vs. Women in Video Games by Anita Sarkeesian — Kickstarter)




Wieso bekommt jemand für, pardon, solchen Scheiss ~160k USD?


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wieso bekommt jemand für, pardon, solchen Scheiss ~160k USD?


Ich wette die meisten Backer sind Typen, die geil auf Anita sind.


----------



## PixelMurder (19. Juni 2012)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ist eher das Problem, das im Nexus solche Female Bodyreplacer, die dazu passenden "Rüstungen", Puppengesichter und die zugehörige "Industrie" einfach die Überhandgewinnen und bis jetzt nur sehr wenige gute Mods ihren Weg auf die Seite gefunden haben.


Es ist absolut dir überlassen, einen Mod zu machen, den du für gut hältst.
Es gibt ausserdem wirklich genügend Mods, die der Lore entsprechen und nur die Auflösung von Vanilla-Texturen und -Meshes auf einen anständigen Stand bringen. Mir persönlich macht es Spass, im Nexus zu stöbern und neue Dinge zu finden.


----------



## Mathis26 (19. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die lassen sich aber nur schwer modden und an seine Bedürfnisse anpassen. Und Drachen jagen wollen sie auch nicht


 
okey dann bleib du ma aleine in deinem keller loch und w***** dir ein auf solche bilder


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei es mMn ziemlich egal sein sollte, was andere Leute sagen ... wenn deine Freundin jetzt solche Mods schlecht findet, findest du sie dann auch schlecht?
> 
> Jeder sollte für sich selbst entscheiden, was er sehen und spielen möchte. Übrigens, unter uns Pastorentöchter: in (MMO)RPGs und anderen Spielen wähle ich meistens einen weiblichen Charakter. Sieht einfach besser aus ... und da rollt meine Freundin übrigens immer mit den Augen.
> 
> Aber lieber schau ich auf einen weiblichen Hintern als auf einen männlichen ... ich alter Macho!


 
Das war ja auch eher auf den Post von BuffaloBill bezogen. Seine Aussage war offenbar: "Meine Freundin könnte kotzen dabei. Also schreib ich lieber auch, dass es scheiße ist, weil meine Freundin es so will und sie mir sonst in den Arsch treten würde." Was anderes ist das doch nicht. Heuchlerei eben. 

Selbst wenn meine Freundin es mistig findet, dann sehe ich keinen Anlass dazu, es auch mistig zu finden. Meine Freundin rollt auch immer mit den Augen, weil mein MainCharakter in WoW eine weibliche Priesterin ist und ich lieber mit weiblichen Charakteren spiele. Das ist eher lustig.  

http://forum.pcgames.de/members/2788834-buffalobili.htmlhttp://forum.pcgames.de/members/2788834-buffalobili.html


----------



## BuffaloBilI (19. Juni 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das war ja auch eher auf den Post von BuffaloBill bezogen. Seine Aussage war offenbar: "Meine Freundin könnte kotzen dabei. Also schreib ich lieber auch, dass es scheiße ist, weil meine Freundin es so will und sie mir sonst in den Arsch treten würde." Was anderes ist das doch nicht. Heuchlerei eben.
> 
> Selbst wenn meine Freundin es mistig findet, dann sehe ich keinen Anlass dazu, es auch mistig zu finden. Meine Freundin rollt auch immer mit den Augen, weil mein MainCharakter in WoW eine weibliche Priesterin ist und ich lieber mit weiblichen Charakteren spiele. Das ist eher lustig.


Lol, man kanns auch falsch interpretieren. 

Gibt genug weibliche Mitmenschen, die sowas genauso albern und unnötig finden, wie ich.
Dass ich da meine Freundin als Beispiel nehme, bedeutet natürlich sofort, dass ich nach ihrem Mund rede, ich Heuchler. 

Wirkt auf mich btw. so, als wolltest du es _unbedingt_ so auslegen.

Edit: Naja, den Modder zu bashen und alle dies mögen als Leute zu bezeichnen die es nötig haben, war wirklich nicht in Ordnung, das nehme ich auch gerne zurück.

Dass mich dieses Überdimensionierte-Tussnelda-Kritisieren eigentlich immer in solche Diskussionen verwickelt. o.O
Ich bin ja immernoch der Meinung, dass man grafische Möglichkeiten anders (und stilvoller) in Szene setzen kann, aber wers mag. 
Selbst für absichtlich übertriebene Proportionen sind diese doch rechlich schlecht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juni 2012)

Mathis26 schrieb:


> okey dann bleib du ma aleine in deinem keller loch und w***** dir ein auf solche bilder


 
Das mach ich den ganzen Tag. Bin immer am Wi..



Spoiler



..tze erzählen. Was dachtet ihr denn? Tz


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Juni 2012)

Etwas albern finde ich das auch, wäre aber ebenso, wenn es um eingeölte Muskelmänner gehen würde...also so krasse eingeölte Muskelmänner, wie in der Folge Malcolm in the middle, als Hal mit den Bodybuildern durch den Park zog. Vielleicht noch etwas muskulösere, eingeölte Muskelmänner...na ihr wisst schon!


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juni 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Etwas albern finde ich das auch, wäre aber ebenso, wenn es um eingeölte Muskelmänner gehen würde...also so krasse eingeölte Muskelmänner, wie in der Folge Malcolm in the middle, als Hal mit den Bodybuildern durch den Park zog. Vielleicht noch etwas muskulösere, eingeölte Muskelmänner...na ihr wisst schon!


 
Das stimmt. Ist ein wenig zu übertrieben. Aber ich glaube den Machern geht es da gar nicht so ums Korrekte, sondern sie wollen einfach zeigen, was grafisch so möglich ist. Das haben manche hier im Thread ja leider nicht verstanden


----------

